# Waiting to post



## karim37

Hi!
I joined recently and have added a new language to a list of verbs, but still can't post it.
How long will I have to wait? Or perhaps there is something wrong and I need to contact someone. 
I really hope that all the time I spent on the list has not been wasted.
Thanks for  your help.


----------



## Etcetera

Have you received any forum messages? Maybe you were asked to wait 30 seconds before posting, because on this forum you have to wait 30 seconds between your posts - if you're sending your responds to two different threads at the same time, for example.


----------



## cristina friz

which is the title of your post ?


----------



## Jana337

karim37 said:


> Hi!
> I joined recently and have added a new language to a list of verbs, but still can't post it.
> How long will I have to wait? Or perhaps there is something wrong and I need to contact someone.
> I really hope that all the time I spent on the list has not been wasted.
> Thanks for  your help.


Do you mean a list in the glossaries forum? I am sure you can go there and try again. You need to have posted at least one post elsewhere before you can be active there. This was done because newbies who misunderstood the purpose of the project often asked their questions there (multilingual --> anything goes  ).

Hope this helps. 

Jana


----------



## karim37

I wanted to reply to a thread called verbs, in multilingual. I joined 2 days ago and have never posted anything. A notice comes up saying that I am not allowed to post. The only place I can post is here.
Is there a policy that I have to wait for some days? If so, how long?


----------



## Jana337

karim37 said:


> I wanted to reply to a thread called verbs, in multilingual. I joined 2 days ago and have never posted anything. A notice comes up saying that I am not allowed to post. The only place I can post is here.
> Is there a policy that I have to wait for some days? If so, how long?


No, as I said above, it is not a general restriction. With a zero on your postcount, you can freely post in all forum save glossaries and probably some resources subforums. 

Jana


----------



## karim37

I tried again, but it still doesn't work. This is the message I get:
_*"karim37*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:_

_This page or thread has been deleted._
_You are not logged in._
_If you are trying to post, your account may be awaiting activation._
 _If you were logged in and are seeing this message, then try the following:_

_Clear your web browser's cache._
_Click "Remember Me" when logging in."  
_


----------



## itdontmatter

by the way how does one post something new ? i'm new to this forum and i cant see any button saying "new post" or anything like that. thanks a lot.


----------



## siares

Inside a forum, where you see alist of all the threads, on top above the threads, on the right side, a blue button with white letters 'Post new thread'.


----------

